# Kings camo



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone been to the Kings camo outlet by Lehi? Is there some good deals? It's my dad's birthday and I'm trying To decide if it's worth it to drive down there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I pass it twice a day back and forth to work but never stopped in. I guess I could pop in on my way home one day and check it out for you.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

i work about 5 minutes away. I haven't been in there for a few months but i didn't see any spectacular deals. They have a lot in there though. Was there something specific you were looking to get him?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Went just a few weeks ago and went to it when it was in South Jordan, nothing notable in the least. They have plain t shirts once in a while for like $5, but the actual camo stuff is still quite pricey, but apparently quite a bit less than their MSRP, which is very high, but their stuff is pretty cool.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

They were super nice to me. I found a jacket at a great price. Sure, it was an obvious factory reject, inside it looked like I was the one on the sewing machine. But, the fabric is good, it looks fine from the outside (well, close enough, I'm not the sort to wear camo in town) and I just tell myself it'll be tough because what was meant to be one row of stitches is now like two and a half!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

If you go in there when they launch the new season line of camo they will have good deals on last seasons camo.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just ended going to the badlands place. Good to know for the future though.


----------

